# The Best Bump - Official Thread of the Bumpers War



## ProStar (Apr 10, 2020)

*Introduction*
Welcome to the bumpers war! This war involves two opposing bumper groups, pizzabumpers and BrodoBumpers. They are lead by Cubinwitdapizza and Brododragon, respectively. The goal of the war is to prove who is the better bumping team.

*Scoring*
Bump quality will be determined by these factors(each rated 1-10):

Interest - Does your bump add anything to the conversation? 1 is a pointless bump and 10 has an amazing reason to bump and adds much to the conversation
Humor - How funny was your bump? 1 is completely boring(i.e "bump.), with 10 being a hilarious bump
Length since last bump - How long has it been since your last bump? The more you space out your bumps, the more points. Rating system:

1: Less than an hour since last bump
2: 1-4 Hours since last bump
3: 4-8 Hours since last bump
4: 8-12 Hours since last bump
5: 12-18 hours since last bump
6: 18-24 hours since last bump
7: 1-2 days since last bump
8: 3-4 days since last bump
9: 5-6 days since last bump
10: 7+ days since last bump

Your final score is decided by the sum of your points in each category

*A Proper Bump*
In order for your bump to be official, you must say the word "bump" at least once in your post. You must also add "@ProStar" in small text to the end of your post so I can be made aware of it. Once your score has been decided, it will be posted(along with your bump) in this thread and the score tally will be updated. Also, a post is a bump if it has been more than a week since the last reply to that thread

*Recruiting*
Anyone on a team can attempt to recruit someone to their side, and an opposing member can try to convince them to go to their team instead. If a new member is added to a team, a moderator must be immediately notified

*Penalties*
Any foul play will be countered by removal of points, the amount being up to the Moderator

*Winning*
The winner will be the first team to 250 points, and the entire world will finally know who the greatest Bumper team in the universe is.


*Current Teams*

BrodoBumpers:

@brododragon - Team Leader
@PetrusQuber
@Ayce
@Micah Morrison
@BenChristman1

pizzabumpers:

@Cubinwitdapizza - Team Leader
@Etotheipi
@Owen Morrison
@PizzaCuber
@Username: Username:

*Official Moderators*
@ProStar - Head Moderator



*Scores*

BrodoBumpers - 266 Points
@brododragon - 89 Points
@PetrusQuber - 65 Points
@BenChristman1 - 57 Points
@Ayce - 47 Points
@Micah Morrison - 22 Points

pizzabumpers - 195 Points
@Owen Morrison - 93 Points
@PizzaCuber - 44 Points
@Etotheipi - 30 Points
@Username: Username: - 28 Points
@Cubinwitdapizza - 0 Points


The war.... HAS BEGUN!!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I bring old bumps to your attention via tagging?

Also you quit BrodoBumpers because you were getting spammed and then started a war that will get you spammed even worse lol


----------



## ProStar (Apr 10, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Can I bring old bumps to your attention via tagging?
> 
> Also you quit BrodoBumpers because you were getting spammed and then started a war that will get you spammed even worse lol



Hm... only if they were posted after the bump war started (April 2, 2020; when pizzabumpers was created)


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Apr 10, 2020)

this seems like it will just clog up threads and ruin the forums


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> this seems like it will just clog up threads and ruin the forums


The rules make it so better bumps, less frequent bumps are valued more.

So do you want to be a bumper?


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 10, 2020)

First of all, didn’t cubinwitdapizza go inactive? Second of all, since he’s not active, we should make @Etotheipi leader. And this is stupid


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 10, 2020)

Uhhhhhhh pls no @Owen Morrison is leader now


----------



## ProStar (Apr 10, 2020)

*NOTE*

I've added a qualifacation to the rules:



ProStar said:


> Also, a post is a bump if it has been more than a week since the last reply to that thread




*NEW BUMPS*



Ayce said:


> So its basically sand lube? @ProStar bump



@Ayce of the BrodoBumpers has earned points for a bump! Score:

Intrest: 5 (decent, but nothing amazing)
Humor: 5 (sort of funny, but nothing hilarious)
Length since last bump: 10 (never had an official bump)

20 points for BrodoBumpers!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

Here's the bump: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...egulations-question-thread.50221/post-1360875


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Bump. I know this is more of a discussion thing than question, but this is the best thread I can find. Doesn’t the DNF corner twist rule seem a bit dumb? I mean, you get punished _more _for something tot have almost no control over (corner twisting) than making a mistake (1 move off is +2).
> 
> @ProStar



Score tally:
Intrest: 10 (an actual question in a good thread. It's also a popular thread so it's good to revive versus creating a new one)
Humor: 3 (not boring, but not funny)
Length since last bump: 10 (never had an official bump)

23 Points for BrodoBumpers!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

My Quest for Sub-30 Petrus


I was recently inspired by @PetrusQuber to learn Petrus! After learning petrus, I want to get better at it. Similar to his thread, I will post my progress on Saturday every week. Unlike his Wuest, this thread will be more "beginner" in a way. So I will be listing my algs and tips for block...




www.speedsolving.com





Also this one should still get ten points for time because the actual bump was on the 8th, over seven days away from the 2nd.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 11, 2020)

This is definitely one of the worst ideas I've encountered on the forums.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> This is definitely one of the worst ideas I've encountered on the forums.


It's actual not as bad as it seems. It encourages bumps that add to the conversation, and are interesting, humorous, and infrequently.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

WARRIORBUMPERS ARE BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> This is definitely one of the worst ideas I've encountered on the forums.



The bump war was already a thing, I just made it so that bumps are more helpful and not useless



*NEW BUMPS*



brododragon said:


> Bump. First one's free, then 100 cube coins per bump.
> 
> @ProStar



Intrest: 3 (Doesn't add anything to the conversation) 
Humor: 5 (Sort of funny with cube coins, but nothing great)
Length since last bump: 10(actual bump happened a week after the last one)

18 Points!




Owen Morrison said:


> I think pretty much every smart cube is bad, like even if you *bump* them it messes up the cube and the app. The Gan 356 I is probably the best and most reliable one though (not that it's reliable.)
> 
> _@ProStar _



Intrest: 7 (Gives his opinion and explains it) 
Humor: 7 (Amazing and funny use of the word bump)
Length since last bump: 10

*gets calculator*



24 Points!



brododragon said:


> "If you don't know this, you're wrong" lol. anyway, I know this is old but it is pretty helpful and can be used to better memorize algorithms.
> 
> @ProStar Bump



Intrest: 5 (actually adds something, even if it isn't a profound point) 
Humor: 5 (Decent)
Length since last bump: 8(the other two bumps happened a week before this one, but I gave 8 just because of how many he's submitted)

18 Points!



PetrusQuber said:


> Any updates? Been a while. Hopefully applicants can tell us something.
> 
> Bump @ProStar


Intrest: 7 (Asks a legitimate question) 
Humor: 4 (Nothing funny)
Length since last bump: 10

21 Points!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> The bump war was already a thing, I just made it so that bumps are more helpful and not useless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahemm...


PetrusQuber said:


> Welcome, first post in the Cubing Help & Questions sub-forum, which also incidentally happened to not actually be a question. But I’m also kind of disappointed because all it says now is Moved, delete. Did somebody say it should be moved to the ‘faces behind the id’ thread?
> 
> Bump @ProStar


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

I think @Micah Morrison joined the BrodoBumpers.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

He’s against his brother!?!?!?

sibling rivalry has started


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ahemm...



Hm, didn't get that notif for some reason



PetrusQuber said:


> Welcome, first post in the Cubing Help & Questions sub-forum, which also incidentally happened to not actually be a question. But I’m also kind of disappointed because all it says now is Moved, delete. Did somebody say it should be moved to the ‘faces behind the id’ thread?
> 
> Bump @ProStar



Intrest: 10 (I'm actually interested now in what that post originally was. Part of "interest" is picking a good thread to bump)
Humor: 4 (Nothing funny)
Length since last bump: 2 (2 hours since last bump)

16 points!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> WARRIORBUMPERS ARE BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is like America's political system. There's a bunch of parties, but people only care about two.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Hm, didn't get that notif for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see mine? In the cube photo thread


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

I think @Cubinwitdapizza and @Etotheipi missed the memo.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> Did you see mine? In the cube photo thread



Yup just got notif for it



PizzaCuber said:


> Bro, this is awesome! You need a whole lot more attention!
> 
> @ProStar bump



Intrest: 2 (I hate "cubeography". Part of the trouble is figuring out what I think is interesting and what I think is trash)
Humor: 4 (Nothing funny)
Length since last bump: 10

16 points!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I think @Cubinwitdapizza and @Etotheipi missed the memo.


There are four members, yet only 2 people have voted to think they’ll win... Unless, 2 have betrayed the others... ~evil cackle insertion~


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> There are four members, yet only 2 people have voted to think they’ll win... Unless, 2 have betrayed the others... ~evil cackle insertion~



I think someone else voted for pizzabumpers, so maybe 3 turned and one is just keeping their cover by occasionally bumping.

Also pizzabumpers is behind by over 70 points right now


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

@Micah Morrison has officially joined the BrodoBumpers!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @Micah Morrison has officially joined the BrodoBumpers!


Wait, how did that happen?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait, how did that happen?



Check Brodo's profile


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

Weeee I did another one


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 11, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> Weeee I did another one


Missing out on time points here bro.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> What if someone made a video of *Bumping *a cube and it falling apart?
> 
> @ProStar



Interest: 6 (a suggestion, but more for laughs then seriousness)
Humor: 7 (funny)
Length since last bump: 1 (less than an hour)

14 points!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Anyone else want to join in my goal of *bump*ing my times down to sub 10 within the year?
> 
> @ProStar



Intrest: 5 (decent)
Humor: 8 (I love clever uses of the word bump)
Length since last bump: 3 (4 hours since last bump

16 points!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

You added @Micah Morrison to pizzabumpers instead of BrodoBumpers...


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You added @Micah Morrison to pizzabumpers instead of BrodoBumpers...



Actually I added him to both lol


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

4Z4: a new 4x4 method for ZZ users


Hi guys. I had this idea a few months ago now, and I've been using it ever since (with yau for good yau scrambles). I'm not that fast on 4x4, but I'm approaching a 50 global average with it, and I have a 40 single and a low 40s ao5. It's based off yau, so the movecount should be about the same...




www.speedsolving.com




POINTS FOR WARRIORBUMPERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> 4Z4: a new 4x4 method for ZZ users
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I had this idea a few months ago now, and I've been using it ever since (with yau for good yau scrambles). I'm not that fast on 4x4, but I'm approaching a 50 global average with it, and I have a 40 single and a low 40s ao5. It's based off yau, so the movecount should be about the same...
> ...



Didn't tag me, and didn't say "bump". Doesn't count.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Didn't tag me, and didn't say "bump". Doesn't count.


liar.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> liar.



Read the rules:



ProStar said:


> *A Proper Bump*
> In order for your bump to be official, you must say the word "bump" at least once in your post. You must also add "@ProStar" in small text to the end of your post so I can be made aware of it. Once your score has been decided, it will be posted(along with your bump) in this thread and the score tally will be updated. Also, a post is a bump if it has been more than a week since the last reply to that thread


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I had an 11.111, also a 7.777, and an 8.888s, which was saved on my stackmat . also a 9.999. lol it's kinda cool to search through 1000s of forgotten solves.
> 
> _Well, there wasn't a creative way to say bump...
> 
> @ProStar _




Intrest: 8 (very interesting)
Humor: 3 (nothing funny)
Length since last bump: 7 (1 day since last bump)

18 points!



brododragon said:


> *Sad music* _Come back! You quit the first day on the forums? How could you... If you bump into this post by chance, just give the forums one more try._
> 
> 
> @ProStar



Intrest: 6 (does recommend giving the forums another try)
Humor: 10 (amazing)
Length since last bump: 4 (10 hours since last bump)

20 points!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

Ayce said:


> If this counts as a UWR then it would definitely last awhile. @ProStar



Didn't follow rules, doesn't count:



ProStar said:


> In order for your bump to be official, *you must say the word "bump" at least once in your post.* You must also add "@ProStar" *in small text* to the end of your post so I can be made aware of it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> There’s a lot of comps in Texas, not sure about Houston though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> There’s a lot of comps in Texas, not sure about Houston though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interest: 7
Humor: 3
Length since last bump: 2

12 Points~


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

*ATTENTION*

We have a win condition!



ProStar said:


> The winner will be the first team to 1000 points



Current scores:
BrodoBumpers: 164
pizzabumpers: 72


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

Ayce said:


> CLL would do nicely for that, I once had one side (but not the layer) Using Ortega I think I got 3 seconds? @ProStar bump



Intrest: 3 (probably should've read the rest of the post, doesn't actually have a first layer done)
Humor: 4 (Nothing funny)
Length since last bump: 7 (1 day since last bump)

14 points!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Did you get it fixed?
> 
> _bump @ProStar _




Intrest: 5
Humor: 3
Length since last bump: 4

12 Points!



Owen Morrison said:


> any updates? did you figure out how to do it?
> 
> _Bump, @ProStar _



Intrest: 5
Humor: 3
Length since last bump: 1

9 Points!


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Intrest: 5
> Humor: 3
> Length since last bump: 1
> 
> 12 Points!


5+3+1=12?
...
...
...
nah


----------



## Ayce (Apr 12, 2020)

@ProStar 


fun at the joy said:


> 5+3+1=12?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> nah


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 12, 2020)

Bump also why isn't the DerpyCat morripi1 here?

@ProStar


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> 5+3+1=12?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> nah



XD fixed



DerpBoiMoon said:


> Bump also why isn't the DerpyCat morripi1 here?
> 
> @ProStar



Same reason warrior bumpers aren't here:



brododragon said:


> This is like America's political system. There's a bunch of parties, but people only care about two.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

Ayce said:


> I like the shengshou kilominx because it is not that expensive compared to what I've seen for kilos. It might need a few drops of lube to get it going but after that, it is a very trustworthy (cube?)
> 
> bump @ProStar



Intrest: 5 (would've been a 6-8 if you hadn't said the exact same thing as everyone else then double posted)
Humor: 3
Length since last bump: 5

13 Points!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

HA POINTS FOR WARRIORBUMPERS!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> HA POINTS FOR WARRIORBUMPERS!



My post to DerpBoiMoon applies to you as well


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My post to DerpBoiMoon applies to you as well


Even with the USA political system, if they get votes, they get votes, so I should get points.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Even with the USA political system, if they get votes, they get votes, so I should get points.



Ok then its communism


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ok then its communism


COUNT MY POSTS OR I SHALL SUE YOU


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> XD fixed
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason warrior bumpers aren't here:


Guess what I'm an Aussie so I'm... and there are 2 house of parliament... and @WarriorCatCuber you're one of the fonder of the DerpyCat MorriPi1 Bumpers so you betraying your own org


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 12, 2020)

Everyone get points now


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Guess what I'm an Aussie so I'm... and there are 2 house of parliament... and @WarriorCatCuber you're one of the fonder of the DerpyCat MorriPi1 Bumpers so you betraying your own org


Ok, I join DerpyCat MorriPi1 so now we're a big party and we get our points counted.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> COUNT MY POSTS OR I SHALL SUE YOU



Good luck



DerpBoiMoon said:


> Guess what I'm an Aussie so I'm... and there are 2 house of parliament... and @WarriorCatCuber you're one of the fonder of the DerpyCat MorriPi1 Bumpers so you betraying your own org



We switched:



ProStar said:


> Ok then its communism


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 12, 2020)

Triple posting lol, but I did more bumps then one...


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Everyone get points now



Crap, that is how communism works. Ok, we've switched to a hybrid that I just made up. No.



WarriorCatCuber said:


> Ok, I join DerpyCat MorriPi1 so now we're a big party and we get our points counted.



No. Plus Morri and Pi are already bumping for opposing sides so it's really DerpyCat1


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Crap, that is how communism works. Ok, we've switched to a hybrid that I just made up. No.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Plus Morri and Pi are already bumping for opposing sides so it's really DerpyCat1


Dear members of the DerpyCat1 committee, it doesn't matter what these hybridthatIjustmadeupists say, we shall be the winners in our hearts.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Dear members of the DerpyCat1 committee, it doesn't matter what these hybridthatIjustmadeupists say, we shall be the winners in our hearts.


In your hearts but never a real one


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> In your hearts but never a real one


That's what the teachers said at the spelling bees that I one every year to the other people so they wouldn't feel bad.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> That's what the teachers said at the spelling bees that I one every year to the other people so they wouldn't feel bad.


Lol, I won my 3rd grade school spelling bee but then I went to county and there were like 7th graders their, and then The lady gave me the word tenement but she added a d making it sound like ten-da-ment so I spelled it correctly but added a d so I got kicked out first round -_- Then I homeschooled.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> Lol, I won my 3rd grade school spelling bee but then I went to county and there were like 7th graders their, and then The lady gave me the word tenement but she added a d making it sound like ten-da-ment so I spelled it correctly but added a d so I got kicked out first round -_- Then I homeschooled.


Yeah, I got 3rd place at the regional one once but I never won.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 12, 2020)

I won the spelling bee in my class but got out the second grade-wide round because I accidently said x instead the t in beatboxing. The sad thing is, they let you stay after to see it finish, and I knew how to spell every word.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> So has the discord got a BLD Channel yet?
> 
> bump @ProStar



Interest: 5 (The SS discord already had a BLD channel, read the posts)
Humor: 2
Length since last bump: 7

14 Points!


----------



## Ayce (Apr 12, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I won the spelling bee in my class but got out the second grade-wide round because I accidently said x instead the t in beatboxing. The sad thing is, they let you stay after to see it finish, and I knew how to spell every word.


 I won a geography bee so I now needed to do the state qualifiers which was online. My principal kept some tabs open during the test so about a third of the questions were immediately marked wrong because a “third party application was open” so my principal rigged my chances of getting into the state finals


----------



## Ayce (Apr 12, 2020)

Ayce said:


> Maybe go into settings, check what sites are currently using your mic, (add cs if it isn't already there) If it is there then remove it from the allowed sites (ask before using) and with your timer connected go into cstimer (make sure you have https:// in front of it) and let it ask for your mic, allow it and tell me if it works.
> bump @ProStar


I want my points


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 13, 2020)

So you can only bump threads that haven't been bumped for one week, and can you bump something previously bumped?


----------



## Ayce (Apr 13, 2020)

prostar still hasn't rated my bump


----------



## brododragon (Apr 13, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> So you can only bump threads that haven't been bumped for one week, and can you bump something previously bumped?


You can bump previously bumped thread, as long as the last post is more than a week ago.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I bump reasonably to a 10 years old thread?


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Can I bump reasonable to a 10 years old thread?


No. Just don’t.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ummmmmm can I join pizzabumpers because they look like they're being dominated?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummmmmm can I join pizzabumpers because they look like they're being dominated?


Well, they just got @Username: Username:, so it would be fair to join us.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Well, they just got @Username: Username:, so it would be fair to join us.


Okay, I just want to be a part of this (it's history in the making!).


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Well, they just got @Username: Username:, so it would be fair to join us.


Well the ratio isn't right. Brodobumpers have more users than Pizzabumpers.

Also, I need my point! I bumped a weeks old thread.

Well, I'll just wait.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Okay, I just want to be a part of this (it's history in the making!).


Please join us! Vacations and full benefits!


Username: Username: said:


> Well the ratio isn't right. Brodobumpers have more users than Pizzabumpers.
> 
> Also, I need my point! I bumped a weeks old thread.


@ProStar hasn’t added you to the team. Also, you have 5 users and we have 4...


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

@BenChristman1 @Owen Morrison hire him Owen!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 14, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> @BenChristman1 @Owen Morrison hire him Owen!


We have full benefits and vacations, and you just have a pizza party. I think we both know who’s better...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Just put me on a team and let me know which one I'm on. I really don't care. 

EDIT: Both vacations and pizza are cool.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> We have full benefits and vacations, and you just have a pizza party. I think we both know who’s better...


Who said we didn’t have vacations and we give raises every week?

@Owen Morrison we need to make this tru lol.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 14, 2020)

I will provide, private islands for each members of the PizzabumpersTm

WAIT DA MINUTE! we need to let him decide lol.
also here's to @BenChristman1, Stay true to the bumper team of DerpyCat MorriPi1 Commitee!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Just put me on a team and let me know which one I'm on. I really don't care.
> 
> EDIT: Both vacations and pizza are cool.


Ok @ProStar @BenChristman1 is on BrodoBumpers.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

okay @Username: Username: your hired.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

Is pizza still the leader of the pizzabumpers? He hasn't bumped at all. Also I'll be updated scores in a sec, haven't been on forums lately


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is pizza still the leader of the pizzabumpers? He hasn't bumped at all. Also I'll be updated scores in a sec, haven't been on forums lately


I am the leader now.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

Winning score is now 250, you guys were lazy. I leave the forums for a couple a days and only get like 10000 bumps?? What's wrong with you people?

lol, I'm just sick of mentions. Tallying up scores now


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Recently, I have gotten a 5-mover and a 4-mover. Neither was my PB. I failed on both of them and only got 1.xx.
> Bump @ProStar



Intrest: 7
Humor: 3
Length since last bump: 10

20 Points




BenChristman1 said:


> *Inspection:* N/A
> *1st Layer:* L y R2 F R F'
> *OLL:* U2 R U R' U R U2 R
> *PBL:* x2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
> ...



Intrest: 7 (I like this thread, I've bumped it many times)
Humor: 3
Length since last bump: 3

13 Points



Username: Username: said:


> Simple. it's called practice. I've been cubing for 3 months and are now sub 14 why because I solve a lot like alot alot. You should also watch example solves to get into the habits of faster speedcubers, like inserting in the back slot and stuff.
> 
> bump @ProStar



Intrest: 6
Humor: 3
Length since last bump: 5

14 Points



Etotheipi said:


> My potato is a garbage kindle cam, worse than youtube 360p. I want to try and a get a better one sometime, but potatos are being panic bought in my area due to Covid, so I might get BUMPed around by the crowds trying to get them.
> 
> @ProStar



Intrest: 10
Humor: 10
Length since last bump: 10

30 Points! We have a perfect bump!



Username: Username: said:


> Since I am a beginner I don't practice a lot of events :
> Sub - 10 on 3x3
> sub 1 minute on 4x4
> sub 2 minute on 3x3 blindfolded
> ...



Intrest: 8
Humor: 3
Length since last bump: 3

14 Points



WarriorCatCuber said:


> Never got that question
> bump @ProStar



Didn't I disqualify you? Three times?



Owen Morrison said:


> woaj how did you do that!?
> _Bump @ProStar _



I've always wanted to try and bring back that meme. You get extra points for that

Intrest: 4
Humor: 12
Length since last bump: 3

19 Points


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Intrest: 7
> Humor: 3
> Length since last bump: 10
> 
> ...


wait what meme are you talking about?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

Ok all scores are updated, Brodobumpers are less than 30 points away from victory, with the pizzabumpers less than 80!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ok all scores are updated, Brodobumpers are less than 30 points away from victory, with the pizzabumpers less than 80!



Well, they were.




Owen Morrison said:


> Nb perm is my least favorite.
> 
> _bump @ProStar _



Intrest: 5
Humor: 3
Length since last bump: 3

11 Points


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

@ProStar you missed my bump on the 2BLD thread.


BenChristman1 said:


> * = R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R
> z' y
> 
> D = F2 * F2
> ...


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> * = R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R
> z' y
> 
> D = F2 * F2
> ...



Intrest: 9 (This thread looks interesting, might post in it if I find time)
Humor: 4
Length since last bump: 1

14 Points


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Length since last bump: 1


This should be a 10, nobody has posted there since May 2019.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Of the ones that I do:
> 10. Skewb: I hate how it turns, and I just suck at it.
> 9. OH: I'm bad at it, and I don't like to practice it.
> 8. 6x6: It takes a long time, and there are 3 parities.
> ...



Intrest: 7
Humor: 2
Length since last bump: 1

10 Points


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> This should be a 10, nobody has posted there since May 2019.



It's about your last bump, not the last post on that thread


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's about your last bump, not the last post on that thread


Oh, sorry.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

The DerpyCat MorriPi1 Bumpers would like to form an alliance with pizzaabumpers. @Owen Morrison


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> The DerpyCat MorriPi1 Bumpers would like to form an alliance with pizzaabumpers. @Owen Morrison


Alright I accept.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> The DerpyCat MorriPi1 Bumpers would like to form an alliance with pizzaabumpers. @Owen Morrison



Since you guys aren't officially recognized, you'd have to just merge with the pizzabumpers


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> yeah I have a YuXin Huanglong 7x7 which was considered one of the best 7x7's 2 or 3 years ago, but now it's turning doesn't even compare to my Xman Spark M
> 
> bump @ProStar



Intrest: 8
Humor: 4
Length since last bump: 10

22 Points


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

The war is over! The BrodoBumpers were victorious! The pizzabumpers have been vanquished and the title of best bumping squad in the world now belongs to the BrodoBumpers! Although he was on the losing team, @Owen Morrison scored 93 points for his team, higher than any other individual. In the end, the bump that did it was @Micah Morrison's, which was actually his first.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

I just logged on


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

Pizzabumpers have failed me

I give my position of leadership to @PizzaCuber 

I am now applying to the Brodobumpers.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

The DerpyCat MorriPi1 Bumpers will allow you back, or else it'll be the Pi1 Bumpers


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> The DerpyCat MorriPi1 Bumpers will allow you back, or else it'll be the Pi1 Bumpers


The "1" comes from me, so you have to get rid of that. (Not from the welcoming committee, just the bump team.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @Owen Morrison scored 93 points for his team, higher than any other individual.


Darn if I had done my bump a few hours earlier I would've gotten the most points... I'm curious, who got the best singular bump?

EDIT: It was a perfect score by @Etotheipi:


Etotheipi said:


> My potato is a garbage kindle cam, worse than youtube 360p. I want to try and a get a better one sometime, but potatos are being panic bought in my area due to Covid, so I might get BUMPed around by the crowds trying to get them.
> 
> @ProStar


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 15, 2020)

hejamhmbejhambejbejne...




Spoiler



WHY THE HECK OWEN WHYDNOA)D9CNNEIDNXISNDJJC


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I make a new bumping team called "Enter UsernameBumpers" because Pizzabumpers crumbled miserably?
Well you are not @ProStar


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Can I make a new bumping team called "Enter UsernameBumpers" because Pizzabumpers crumbled miserably?


No one can touch BrodoBumpers...


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Can I make a new bumping team called "Enter UsernameBumpers" because Pizzabumpers crumbled miserably?
> Well you are not @ProStar



Sure, but I'm done being a mod


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 16, 2020)

for the first time, @fun at the joy didn't like your post.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> for the first time, @fun at the joy didn't like your post.


How dare he! He'll get fired if he doesn't react within 48 hours!


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

So did you just give up @ProStar


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> So did you just give up @ProStar



The war is over, you lost miserably



ProStar said:


> The war is over! The BrodoBumpers were victorious! The pizzabumpers have been vanquished and the title of best bumping squad in the world now belongs to the BrodoBumpers! Although he was on the losing team, @Owen Morrison scored 93 points for his team, higher than any other individual. In the end, the bump that did it was @Micah Morrison's, which was actually his first.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

I


ProStar said:


> The war is over, you lost miserably


 thought u sad first to 1k tho


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> I
> 
> thought u sad first to 1k tho



I changed my mind I was getting spammed. I posted that it was changed to 250 earlier


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 17, 2020)

Brodobumpers may have won the war but pizza thingy will win the battle. Jk spagehtiido dragon spar me pls


----------



## brododragon (Apr 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Brodobumpers may have won the war but pizza thingy will win the battle. Jk spagehtiido dragon spar me pls


You'll die involuntarily have your heart stopped by me in this amount of time. If you're lucky I might consider saving you after a couple hours.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You'll die involuntarily have your heart stopped by me in this amount of time. If you're lucky I might consider saving you after a couple hours.


Lol


----------



## brododragon (Apr 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Lol


Huh, I would of expected you to be doing more your life than sitting around on a forum website, seeing as you're about to die... _Unless._._. You don't have a life..._


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Huh, I would of expected you to be doing more your life than sitting around on a forum website, seeing as you're about to die... _Unless._._. You don't have a life..._


The count down is irrelevant if I voluntarily stop my heart lol


----------



## brododragon (Apr 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> The count down is irrelevant if I voluntarily stop my heart lol


That would be true except for the fact that you are already irrelevant.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes because I am the count down woohhahshsh


----------



## brododragon (Apr 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Yes because I am the count down woohhahshsh


No. The countdown shows when you will die have your heart involuntarily stopped, and you are irrelevant, therefore, your death is irrelevant, and furthermore, the countdown is irrelevant.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 18, 2020)

Because my heart will stop exactly at midnight lol 
Waitbthisnisnw hybuou askboutmytikr


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

8 hours left


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> 8 hours left


Nah I already went pew pew look at your profile.


----------



## Ayce (Apr 28, 2020)

Looking for peace negotiations.

@ProStar bump


----------

